# Recognizing Words



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I read an on-line article yesterday regarding whether or not fluffs can "read your mind". In the article, it was stated that dogs can recognize up to 165 words.

I know that there are many, many words that each of my girls recognize and I'm making a list on just how many, but it's nowhere near 165. We need to start having vocabulary lessons. :chili::chili:

Do you think that your fluffs' vocabulary is close to 165?


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

No way does Rocco know that many words, or if he does, he sure doesn't want me to know that he knows! 
He knows his name, "treat," "outside," "walk," and "where's the kitty?"
Lucky he has his good looks going for him.:thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo knows "chicken" and "treat" so well and a few others like his name, "sit" etc.
But no where near 165!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

None of my dogs know anywhere near that many, but I have to admit they are smarter than I often give them credit for. I have taught Cozette way more things than I taught my other two at this age, and she always catches on very quickly. Tiffany is very, very smart, and she wants to talk so bad! We'll be talking to her and she starts making these almost-human noises like she is responding, LOL. 

I do a lot with hand signs, since a dog we had when the kids were growing up went deaf, so hand signs were life-savers.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:blink: 165 words yikes gotta get to the drawing board :aktion033: my babies know bye bye , treat , potty, outside, come here, mommy , no , yes, dance, speak, sit, lay, kisses, and thats about it :chili::chili::HistericalSmileyh and ( oh oh) :HistericalSmiley:when they get caught getting into something.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't think Diamond knows 165 words, but I have been learning that she picks-up on a lot of words and phrases I didn't think I was teaching her. We have taught Diamond her name, of course, as well as other standard doggie words like sit, leave it, down, kiss, treat, wait, etc...numerous attempts a teaching 'no.' However, I have noticed over the course of a year living with me that she has simply picked up words that I use frequently. Before Diamond lived with me, Tiffany would ask her if she needed out by asking "pee, pee?" Before taking Diamond out, I would usually say to Tiffany, "I guess I should take Diamond out." I reaized Diamond started wagging her tail when I said out. Now I just ask Diamond if she wants to go "out." She also learned "go." In a similar way. Now if I tell Tiffany something like "We need to go soon so we won't be late," Diamond starts wimpering because she knows we will soon leave. I also have the habit of saying "okay" and "alright" a lot. Diamond has picked up on this. When she got restless on the bed I would tell her 'okay, I'll put you down." Now when I say 'okay' she will arch her back so I can put my hand underneather her to lift her up. So, I think the little fluffs are smarter than they let on, and they probably know more words than we know they know.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think they know more than we guess they do. I know Cosy knows the sentence, "go get in your bed and go to sleep". That's a lot of words right there. She knows "Bitsy is coming over" and she knows "I'll be right back". She also knows what I'm saying when I say "want to get a bath?". There are many others. Yes, there can be trigger words but I believe she understands sentences too. I thought actual word vocabulary was more like 300.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Mine know everything we say. There are times my husband and I have to spell.:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

bonsmom said:


> No way does Rocco know that many words, or if he does, he sure doesn't want me to know that he knows!
> He knows his name, "treat," "outside," "walk," and "where's the kitty?"
> Lucky he has his good looks going for him.:thumbsup:


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'm thinking selective hearing isn't just a 'man' thing!


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

lynda said:


> Mine know everything we say. There are times my husband and I have to spell.:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


It's true. We too sometimes have to spell so Diamond doesn't know what we are saying. :biggrin:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Great thread! Sophie and Annie know the basics like sit, etc. And, Ruby knows her name, but poor Ruby is in a world of her own.

But, like Brit's Cosy, they have learned certain sentences on their own. I have learned not to say anything about pizza being delivered - they go crazy. 

If I say that one of my kids is coming over - (Nicole is coming to see you) they get all worked up and run to the back door. 

I talk to them all the time - just running conversations and I've learned that they have picked up a lot. When I'm talking to Sophie she hangs on every word and really looks like she is understanding everything I say. It can be eery sometimes. Even her facial expressions will change as I'm talking. She is my heart dog and I swear she sometimes she is peering deeply into my soul. 

Oh, I forgot, Ruby also knows...It's time to eat! lol That girl is always hungry. lol

They are way more intelligent than they are given credit for.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bisou knows a lot of words...not sure about 165 though.... But I always say she's the smartest dog I've ever had. She will obey me in English, French and now (after having guests from Latin America for over a month)- she'll obey in Spanish!! I need to register her for Maltese Mensa!! But I think she's so smart, she'll probably decline an invitation! LOL!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I bet they do know at least 165 words when you think of how we talk to them in complete sentences as well as commands.
We have to spell certain words too and it works,except for bye,bye,they can spell that one! I'm sure it's the lyrical tone of spelling "bye bye" that they've figured out ..if they learn to spell,we're done for!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't think that the malts know 165 words. 

They do know lots of other words though, but doesn't reach a 100


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I think what it means is they can understand what we are saying more than we even know or think. I am not aware of just how many words Rocky knows for sure, but I am quite certain it's not 165, but I think they can learn that many words! 

Let's see how many I can think of that he knows for sure.

sit, up, down, walk, treat, play, are you hungry, good boy, sit pretty, high five, stay, no, come, sit with Mommy, Daddy, Mommy, Christine, Caitlyn, Lauren, bye bye, go to bed, car, ball, get the rope, toys, dance, in, out, run, kisses, bring it here, but the one I say most often is EAT. LOL...we all know Rocky is a picky eater. 

if I counted right, it's around 35 to 40 words depending if you want to count the phrases of words or just the main words in a phrase. He is 1 year and 10 months. So let's say they learn about 30 words on average in two years, in four they can know 60...and so on. I bet a lot of you don't realize how many words your fluff knows! We talk to our fluffs all the time, don't we? They are learning new words when you do that. Pretty cool.B)


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

sophie said:


> But, like Brit's Cosy, they have learned certain sentences on their own. I have learned not to say anything about pizza being delivered - they go crazy.
> 
> 
> I talk to them all the time - just running conversations and I've learned that they have picked up a lot. When I'm talking to Sophie she hangs on every word and really looks like she is understanding everything I say. It can be eery sometimes. Even her facial expressions will change as I'm talking. She is my heart dog and I swear she sometimes she is peering deeply into my soul.


Diamond knows the pizza being delivered too! More importantly, she seems to listen to me very intently when I talk to her. She really seems to be trying to understand. They are such sweet, eager-to-please creatures.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Pizza or going to the bank or the chinese restaurant are phrases we have to spell. Pizza's a given but the bank and the chinese restaurant,they have a take away window,so any window like that means TREATS to them !!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, I'm impressed with the vocabulary of your fluffs, ladies! Bailey I think may be a little behind when it comes to recognizing words...maybe he gets confused because he gets spoken to in two different languages (plus made-up-doggy-baby-talk!) 

Words/phrases he does know: 
Sit, come here, down, up up, roll over, go get it, Mommy, drop it, shake, other paw, touch, wait, leave it, okay (it either means he can go get the treat/food/leave the "stay" position), no, go potty, let's go outside, let's go back inside....(doesn't mean he actually chooses to obey these every time though, but he does know what they mean! haha)

And the word Bailey knows most of all is...TREAT! 

Okay so maybe he does know more than I give him credit for!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I have to spell H U N G R Y and U P S T A I R S (when we're down in our Auntie's apartment). My friends, when visiting me, spell G O when they're ready to leave. And even that doesn't always work because when they stand up, she'll start barking. Bonnie knows sit (when she wants to), down, come, polar bear (dance - don't ask), 'wanna come with Mom?', wanna go nigh nigh?, wanna go downstairs?, do you have to go potty? (when we're on the street and she's in her bag), and probably more that I just can't think of right now.

Oh, this doesn't qualify as a word, but she knows the sound of the microwave...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:This is a great thread!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

This is a fun thread! 
Paris knows: Cookie, treat, sit, down, stay, paw, wheres the belly, tubby time, Daddy's home, quit it, wheres tucker?, Nah, go potty, no..ON the potty (is she starts to veer off it), in your pen (xpen), 
breakfast, dinner, get your harness on (she cant put it on her herself though!) Uppies (to be picked up) lets go. She knows cross, to cross the street, Up, to jump up the curb. She knows good girl. And all the monkeys know Snack & Nap means to run inside the xpen to get a treat before bed. 
I thought she was brilliant but she still has a ways to go to catch up to Bisou's trilingual words.

Sunny was able to fetch toys by name soI think Maltese are supersmart.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh and she knows Brushy! She will hurl herself unto the sofa in a mad rush to be brushed.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Rocky does the barking when people come in and when they leave! Maybe we need to spell too.




Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I have to spell H U N G R Y and U P S T A I R S (when we're down in our Auntie's apartment). My friends, when visiting me, spell G O when they're ready to leave. And even that doesn't always work because when they stand up, she'll start barking. Bonnie knows sit (when she wants to), down, come, polar bear (dance - don't ask), 'wanna come with Mom?', wanna go nigh nigh?, wanna go downstairs?, do you have to go potty? (when we're on the street and she's in her bag), and probably more that I just can't think of right now.
> 
> Oh, this doesn't qualify as a word, but she knows the sound of the microwave...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

That's funny... yesterday I was watching a dog show (Doggin' It) and they had a piece on the same topic with Stanley Coren. 

Tiffy's list: 
sit/come/stay/down/okay/let's go/drop/thank you/off (off of me or off of furniture)--I consider those to be the basics
treat
chicken
chewy (rawhide stick or bully)
over (jump over my legs, the bar, the log, but I also use it for through the hoop)
grandpa (she might know grandma too... I act like she does, but I'm not certain she knows that there's a difference)
grandma & grandpa's house (my parents' house)
granny's house (my grandma's house)
let's go for a ride
let's go for a walk (reserved for long walks)
do you want to go out? (this usually means for a potty break)
run run run!
empty (pee)
poop
good girl
get out of there
out of the way
do you want up? (then they have to sit to let me know if they want to be picked up and put on the sofa/chair/bed/lap)
shower
let me put my ____ on (I say that after I've told them we're going out and I realize I need to put my socks/shoes/coat on so they know I'll be back at the door in a few seconds to take them out still)
not right now... (if they walk up to me and sit to be picked up and I can't/don't want to pick them up, I say "not right now..." and they walk away all deflated and sad lol)
spin (teaching that one right now--easy since Tiff already spins when she's happy and Zora has learned the behaviour from her)
dance (actually this is one that only Zora seems to kind of know)
which way is it going to go?! (bouncy ball--before I throw it)
up (jump up onto the bed/lap/chair/sofa--good for when my back is sore!)
squirrel
oh dear, it's just a deer
no bark
gentle
what is it?
ew! 
kisses (first command I taught Tiffy!)
I'll be right back
bye bye
food
crate

She also knows signing well for the very basics: sit, down, stay, and come. There's probably a handful more that will come to me later, but that's about it. Those are phrases or words that she definitely knows the meaning of (or at least has shown she has a good grasp of what they mean for her).

It's probably only at about 40 with Tiffy due to me doing minimal training over the years though. Now that I have a better grasp of how to train a dog like Tiffy and totally get clicker training (when they were pups, I didn't quite get it), I see the potential for her to learn many more words. I don't know about 165 though. I'd probably lose track well before 165!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I haven't taken a count of how many words Snowball understands ... but, I know he understands a lot of words. Phrases, too.

I talk to him a lot, and it is so cute when he is holding a *conversation* with me. I love the inflections in his voice. My conversations with him are like I am talking to a friend or family member. Yes, there are those times when I talk and sing to him like a baby, too! :HistericalSmiley:

When we are riding in the car and he is looking out the window, I tell him all about what is out there. I will point to the sky, trees, flowers, people, cars, trucks, etc. I talk to him and show him the beautiful sunsets, etc. If I tell him to look up at the sky ... he will ... things like that. Also, if Felix is in the store and Snowball is waiting with me in the car ... he loves to look out the window. We are usually parked by trees that have little birds tweeting away. When a bird is down on the ground I will tell him a birdie is on the ground and he looks down and follows it with his eyes and head. 

Snowball is also beginning to learn what the spelling of certain words mean.:w00t: He gets so excited if he knows we are going for a fun car ride or walk. He starts running around in circles! (that's his way to *celebrate*) so, we started to spell "w-a-l-k" and "c-a-r" ... when talking about going out in a few minutes. So, now when we spell the words ... he starts running his circles, and going to his bag to ask to have his harness put on! And, yes ... he has picked up on the spelling of word "treat" too! But, I don't think this is unusual at all. I think he just listens very well! 

We live in a townhome that has three levels. If we are coming in on the lower level, from the outside, he tends to use the pee pad in the family room. However, if I tell him to run up to the next level to use the pad ... he will. (I don't torture him and have him wait )

He understands which room is Ashley's. And, other rooms. I can tell him which rooms to go look for his tuggie toy ... and, he does.

I honestly have no idea how many words he understands. I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of dogs understand more than 165 words. I'm thinking of the dog who is on YouTube (?) who will pick up so many different toys by their names. And, I am talking about a lot of toys. And, then when asked to pick out the one toy that was unfamiliar to him ... he was able to reason and pick out that exact toy. 

Snowball understands when we are giving him his bath, the word ... *Spa Lavish* For some reason he LOVES it when I shampoo his face with the Spa Lavish facial scrub. He lifts his chin right up so I can massage the shampoo into his little face and around his eyes. He also understands when I tell him I am going to rinse his face with the cup. 

These are just some examples of what he understands ... there is a lot more. I often think because I am home so much ... and that I converse with him so much, that maybe that helps. 

I also understand a lot of his body language. He opens his mouth .. one time ... in a very slow way, to let me know if he is hungry. I know when he asks to play ... it's a look he gives me ... it is so cute. So, we communicate with talk and body language. 

I find my Snowball simply fascinating and charming. I am interested in every little thing he does or expresses. :wub::wub:

I think all of our fluff babies are just plain smart as can be ... I really do.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Marie, Snowball is so smart..he's not only smart, he's adorable and has eyes like none other...I can swim in them...:wub: I know about the little conversations...Rocky does that too and I can understand what he wants or needs. He licks his lips when he's hungry..but first will get my attention and stare at me. And Rocky is a Spa Lavish guy too..he loves it. It seems to relax him. 

Snowball is learning so much because you talk to him a lot. I think that is the way their vocabulary increases just like with children. Most people that own bigger dogs do not talk to them as much as we do. That's why I think Maltese are smarter...because we speak to them like they are human. Well, errrr, they are right?:blink::biggrin:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I haven't taken a count of how many words Snowball understands ... but, I know he understands a lot of words. Phrases, too.
> 
> I talk to him a lot, and it is so cute when he is holding a *conversation* with me. I love the inflections in his voice. My conversations with him are like I am talking to a friend or family member. Yes, there are those times when I talk and sing to him like a baby, too! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Tiffy is a smart little girl! I especially like the one where she knows what you are saying when you say Let me put on my ? I do that one too and Rocky calms down and sits and waits for me. You are doing a great job training her and I'm sure she'll get to the 165 easily!:chili:



Aarianne said:


> That's funny... yesterday I was watching a dog show (Doggin' It) and they had a piece on the same topic with Stanley Coren.
> 
> Tiffy's list:
> sit/come/stay/down/okay/let's go/drop/thank you/off (off of me or off of furniture)--I consider those to be the basics
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

.:wub: Rocky says he "wubs smart goils.":wub::wub::wub:



Canada said:


> This is a fun thread!
> Paris knows: Cookie, treat, sit, down, stay, paw, wheres the belly, tubby time, Daddy's home, quit it, wheres tucker?, Nah, go potty, no..ON the potty (is she starts to veer off it), in your pen (xpen),
> breakfast, dinner, get your harness on (she cant put it on her herself though!) Uppies (to be picked up) lets go. She knows cross, to cross the street, Up, to jump up the curb. She knows good girl. And all the monkeys know Snack & Nap means to run inside the xpen to get a treat before bed.
> I thought she was brilliant but she still has a ways to go to catch up to Bisou's trilingual words.
> ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My kids know what I'm saying to them, I guess because I usually say the same things...like: Who's hungry for dinner? Are we ready for bed? and Who wants to go for a walk. That "walk" word is very dangerous though...I can't even spell it as just the letter "W" means walk! :w00t::w00t: and you better not say it unless you're ready to go right then and there!!

....it's also funny how I suddenly have no dogs...when it's bath time....where are they all hiding???

I swear Archie can read my mind. When he's hoping something will happen....like the "w" word....he'll look into my eyes....I can communicate "yes" or "no" with a very slight look. :blink: ....it's scary.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

lynda said:


> Mine know everything we say. There are times my husband and I have to spell.:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


 


:thumbsup:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci is very smart my phone is the biggie but if i say brush no matter for what reason he immediately jumps up and goes under the dinning room table:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:never fails ....


----------



## NWmaltesemom (Jul 24, 2011)

*Recognizing words*

This is really a fun thread to read. It is amazing how many words they learn. I believe my Bailey understands many words but I think he has selective listening skills. He responds when he wants not always when mommy wants. But this is a good test of words my multiple dogs know.

EAT!!!
Cookie
Walk - also need to spell otherwise there is chaos
Car
Beach
Outside
Monkey - that is want Chloe knows as all her toys
Where's the mouse
Catch the mousey Casey
Specials
Down
Sit
Peeps
Ball
Sleepytime
Kisses
This way
Speak

I wish they understood "no" a little better!! Once again selective listening.

Regards 
Donna


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just love reading all the words and phases that the fluffs recongize. I've though about this for a few days and here are the ones that they definitely know:

Cookie (and this is one that they know even if I spell it)
Bye-Bye (again, they know even if spelled -- it's when we're going in the car)
Walkie
Toy
Beddie Bye
Get In your Bed
Breakfast
Dinner (althought I'm not certin they know the different between breakfast and dinner)
sit
stay
wait (again -- mommy's got to finish getting ready)
up
down
kisses
cuddle
I love you
pretty
beautiful
My Favorite
little girl
tell me (which is speak)
each others names -- like where's Lacie - they'll look for Lacie
Daddy
Mommy
Talk on the Phone (to Daddy)
Starbucks
Trip (means we're going to Phoenix to visit Daddy)
zoomies
gonna get ya
teeth (for when I'm going to brush their teeth)
wash (for when I'm going to wash their face)
bath
hold still
stop
don't
no
get me the toy
sleepy
stretches
toes
Momma's Girl
Get dresses
Bows
My Baby
Water
Chair
Mailbox
Wanta go see Tommy (their Bichon friend)

That's all I can think of for now.


----------

